# A couple of questions...



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

What comes up when they run a BOP on you?

Can a police officer issue a speeding violation when the offense occured in another town, or is he out out his juristiction?

The police officer was on the line in his town, I was in another town coming torward him, the offense occurd out of his town, he waved me over when I got into his town. He was using radar. I was speeding and am paying the ticket, just curious about this.

Thanks.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Please use the search function, all these questions have been asked before.


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

I did search before posting, Nothing came up, sry. Can someone answer?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Your criminal history comes up on a BOP, such as what you have been charged with/arrested for and any dispositions of those cases, whether you are on probation, and if that probation is supervised or not.

If the two adjoining towns have mutual aid agreements, and I'm pretty sure every place does nowadays, there is no problem with jurisdictional issues.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

It depends on whether or not the officer was wearing his hat when he exited his vehicle.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

I wouldn't pay the ticket... I would appeal. The clerk may still find you responsible because they don't understand those jurisdictional issues like a judge does. If this is the case then appeal to a judge's hearing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

scannerk said:


> What comes up when they run a BOP on you?
> 
> Can a police officer issue a speeding violation when the offense occured in another town, or is he out out his juristiction?
> 
> ...


Many towns (especially small ones) are sworn in as specials in the surrounding towns. If that is the case, you have 20 days P or A.

As for the BOP... is it a Bee-Bop, or a skeedle-dee Bee-Bop? The latter will determine your level of Mel Tourme obscure references.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

TacEntry said:


> It depends on whether or not the officer was wearing his hat when he exited his vehicle.


That's a point of importance which cannot be overstated. In addition, it needs to be the correct hat for the uniform of the day. For example, if the officer was wearing one of those summer mesh hats right now, he would be considered out of uniform, and the ticket would be thrown out by the clerk.


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

wow, you guys are still on the hat thing.
I decided i'll appeal, we shall see what happens, my record is spotless other than this.
I was in Boston driving into Revere, so who knows.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

scannerk said:


> wow, you guys are still on the hat thing.
> I decided i'll appeal, we shall see what happens, my record is spotless other than this.
> I was in Boston driving into Revere, so who knows.


Yeah, be sure to update us with the outcome of the appeal... genius! I'm no genius like you but I think it is safe to say that if the officer clocked you travelling at a particular speed as you crossed the town line, you were still travelling at said speed after crossing the line. Unless there is a reduction in posted speeds upon crossing the town line... you are GUILTY!

When you appeal the citation just explain to the judge that you didn't intentionally exceed the speed limit. Let him know that you were distracted while playing with your electric air horn and PA system, I'm sure he'll show leniency.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Ticket no good, Commonwealth vs. Kutchakockoff 2001 case clearly says this


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

wgciv said:


> Yeah, be sure to update us with the outcome of the appeal... genius! I'm no genius like you but I think it is safe to say that if the officer clocked you travelling at a particular speed as you crossed the town line, you were still travelling at said speed after crossing the line. Unless there is a reduction in posted speeds upon crossing the town line... you are GUILTY!
> 
> When you appeal the citation just explain to the judge that you didn't intentionally exceed the speed limit. Let him know that you were distracted while playing with your electric air horn and PA system, I'm sure he'll show leniency.


The whole offense occured in Boston. By the time I got into Revere, which was about 5 feet into Revere, I was doing well below the speed limit, and stopped.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just make sure when you appeal to the magistrate, you are firm in your opinion of your own innocence. Tell the magistrate you think his job is a state hack appointment, and that the position is meaningless becuase he doesn't even have to be a lawyer. 

If he is one of the few who don't agree and finds you responsible, make sure you tell him you want your day in court and put in for the judge appeal. The judge is truly the one you want to hear your case. He'll tend to be more liberal than the magistrate. The bonus is that if the individual cop who stopped you doesn't show, you get off scott free. If the cop does come in, he'll be all pissed off for coming in for just fifteen minutes. Trust me, we hate that. We really hate that....


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

I am sure you guys really hate that, getting paid like $40/hr overtime or what ever it may be. The thing is I will be getting paid also, so it works for me!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

scannerk said:


> I am sure you guys really hate that, getting paid like $40/hr overtime or what ever it may be. The thing is I will be getting paid also, so it works for me!


What are you the Janitor at the court?:crazy:


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

_- Couple of questions:_

- Do you truly think the officer doesn't know where the town line is? Doesn't know the jurisdictional issues involved in his/her job? Doesn't understand that speeding infractions are a dime a dozen and he/she could set up anywhere and be effective?

- Why do you think he/she would delberately put themselves in this position, scanner?


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

mtc said:


> Aha - but was it a Revere cop that stopped you, or Boston, or State?
> 
> Statie's jurisdiciton is wherever he/she damn well feels like setting up a radar.
> 
> The only difference to them is the court code.


Revere.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Boston & Revere PD's are sworn in for adjacent towns as Chapter 90 Specials for this purpose only. You may lose this one.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

You guys make me laugh so hard, especially after a crappy day with the Obama inauguration and stupid administrators at the college making me walk around in circles.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't question his jurisdiction. I'm sure he knows it better than you


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

scannerk said:


> I was speeding and am paying the ticket, just curious about this.


I thought you were going to pay the ticket..... You Lied!!! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else, but with the multitude of locations I could find speeders in my patrol area, I always choose to set-up radar where I can clock people in an adjoining municipality, then pull them over in my city. 



mtc said:


> Statie's jurisdiciton is wherever he/she damn well feels like setting up a radar.


Does that include New Hampshire, Vermont, Rhode Island, Connecticut, and New York?



scannerk said:


> wow, you guys are still on the hat thing.


Which means you've trolled with stupid questions before.

Run along now....play time is over.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Which means you've trolled with stupid questions before.


Take a look at his previous posts. He only posts bitching and moaning about this and that. Nothing constructive.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The time is now Thread Closed


----------

